
Easily Reassemble Quicklook Thumbnails on OS X - ejcook111
https://github.com/CoderCookE/osx-thumbnails
======
ejcook111
Given the recent news about: Your encrypted photos revealed in macOS cache.

This tool is an easy way to see what your cache actually contains.

